# Photoshop CC crashes, CS6 works fine!



## theWeissGuy (Mar 5, 2014)

After hours on the phone with Adobe support here is a summary:
PS CC opens then immediately closes. This is new since the updated CC version. It was working fine previously. My system is Windows 8.1 64 bit, 8 gigs ram. The best the unknowledgeable tech support could tell me was that my system hardware didn't meet requirements for PS CC - he claimed my AMD Phenom II X4 965 was older than the "required" AMD Athlon 64 (circa 2003)!!! Said I needed to upgrade. Of course Adobe wouldn't guarantee that it would make any difference. So my LR 5.3 is now linked to my PS CS6 which I own and which works flawlessly.

My solution - cancel CC, stick to software that I own.

theweissguy


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 6, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about your problems.  While I cannot make any specific comments about your computer hardware or situation, this type of issue, working fine before an update, and then not working afterwards, has the potential to becme a real problem for users and companies like Adobe.  Yes, fixes can be pushed out quickly if they are discovered and corrected, but that relies on a lot of things happening, and happening in reasonably short order.  Further complicating the situation is the quality and accessibility of customer service.  If technicians cannot provide value to the situation, then things can quickly get out of hand, especially if a customer is on deadline.  I hope Adobe give these issues some consideration for our sake, and theirs as well.

--Ken


----------



## theWeissGuy (Mar 6, 2014)

ReplyToken - Thanks. I can't agree more completely with your comment. But now for a further update. After reinstalling a trial version of Dreamweaver CC, PS CC now works!! Go figure. It's clear (at least on my windows 8.1 configuration) that cloud updates/installs interact in unpredictable fashion. Another reason for BUYER BEWARE!

theweissguy


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 6, 2014)

Glad to hear things are working.  In a perfect world, a model like CC might work well.  But, as we are not in a perfect world, it would be nice if we had the ability to roll back installations if there were problems.  Apple does not really offer it on their iOS devices, but Android does allow some version of a rollback on phones (uninstall updates, IIRC).  I know that most companies want to move to cloud-based subscription models, but I am just not sure how deadline driven companies are going to feel when their software updates have serious conflicts and their tools of the trade are not available for use.  I guess we'll find out soon enough.

--Ken


----------

